# 5 mo. old puppy training & walking on leash



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I believe the best method is to give her permission to stop and smell a bit. Walks can be instructive but don't have to be all businesslike.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My opinion is walks are for the dogs...

Leash training and heeling - this specific training is for when you are taking your dog somewhere like a store or a parade or somewhere public and you want to reinforce leash manners. Those are the times I'd reinforce heeling. 

Regular walks, within reason - I think dogs can and should sniff and wag all they like.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! and thank goodness you guys think so. I didn't want to take the joys of sniffing away from her 

Here's a pic of her from last weekend.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

more pics!
1) smiling about something near the TV stand
2) sitting obediently next to our house guests


----------

